# Delivery Next Week Of 30frks



## WoodGuy (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, after a 'ton' of research in person and on the web (this site is super), the wife and I purchased the 30FRKS. I few mods to the Dodge and we pick up our new toy next week.









After a few local trips to work out the 'kinks' we are off to the east coast by way of 'who knows'. Still working on the route but we assume a 3 week adventure seeing the country and visiting friends and family. Still have alot of stuff to do and learn and only a month to figure it all out.

I'm sure this site will be the 'bible' of Outback ownership and I know I will be visiting often to get my questions answered. I'm still working on the RV internet access thing (a huge topic).

In the mean time, thanks for a great site and the help the forum has provided to me.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow, WoodGuy, congrats on a beautiful new addition to the family! And a 3 week adventure awaits! Have fun and welcome to Outbackers! action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.

Happy Camping and Post often.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

action Welcome Woodguy action

You will fit in just nicely .....you already are doing mods









John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback.

Go enjoy!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome WoodGuy to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 30FRKS and enjoy
And post often

Don action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

WoodGuy,

Wow, a three week trip! Nothing like jumping in feet first!









Congrats on your new rig. You're gonna love your Outback.

Enjoy and have a great and safe trip.









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site...glad you're hear. Have a great 3 week trip.

If you'd like to join us, we have set the date for the Fally PNW Rally...Sept 8-10th. Here is the link to the thread on this topic.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=7687&hl=


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers, and congrats on the new TT! We liked the Outbacks when we first looked and this forum really helped us make up our minds to make the purchase.


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Wood Guy,

Just got back from our maiden voyage in the 30 FRKS out to Piney CG in Land between the Lakes, TN. Loved it and had no problems with any of the systems. Tows easy and sets up easy. I know you will enjoy your 5er.

Vince


----------



## texaskeys (Aug 30, 2006)

We are looking at the 30FRKS, so you guys with this model, what do you like and what don't you like. Has anyone had any experience with extended warranties? Found two, 2006 in GA, listed @ $23K and $25K, don't know if it worth the 1200 mile drive?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Maybe your closer to Lakeshore RV in Muskgeon, Mi. They seem to have some of the best prices around and they do have a 2007 OB FRKS in stock...you do not have to bid on ebay either. DUH...I just realized by your name you are probably in Tx. Maybe the Tx. folks will have another idea....Lakeshore does deliver though.

http://www.lakeshore-rv.com/cf/shopmast/pr...?shopmdeptid=78


----------

